# Looking for a 357



## heavyd (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi there, I am new to this forum and I am looking for advice. I am looking to add a .357 to my collection and would like to know if anyone has recommendations as to which model would be the best to have.

Thanks and happy holidays.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

A .357 Magnum or a .357 SIG?

Magnum - I can highly recommend the Smith & Wesson model 686.

SIG - The Sig Sauer model P229 is used by the Secret Service and they seem to be happy with them. The Glock model 31. I know several police officers who carried these and liked them very much.


----------



## heavyd (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. Which do you think is more powerful , the s & w or the sig and which bullets cost more.


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

With a .357 S & W 686 you have the option of .357magnum for HD and .38 for range use. i think the Sig will only take the .357

you can web search on-line ammo pricing for comparisons

Please correct me if i am wrong......

john


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Hands down the .357 Magnum would be the way to go in my opinion. It has been around since 1935 and has set a standard that most other handgun calibers are still trying to reach. As was mentioned, the great thing about a revolver in .357 Magnum is that you can also shoot the .38 Special caliber round with it. 

The .357 SIG was an attempt to create a semi-auto round that would be similar to the .357 Magnum round, which is most often found in revolvers, although there are at least one semi-auto handgun on the market chambered for the Magnum. 

At the moment I do not shoot either the .357 Magnum or the .357 SIG, but I would assume that the Magnum rounds are cheaper and much simpler to find. 

With regards to the .357 Magnum revolvers, the S&W 686 is the top of the heap right now in my opinion, but the Ruger GP-100 is also fairly popular. I currently own Smith & Wesson revolvers and have owned a Ruger in the past. I feel that the workmanship on the Smiths is much better, and the double action trigger on the Ruger was terrible.

If you are interested in single action revolvers, the various Rugers have a very solid reputation.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I should add that a revolver chambered in the .357 Magnum is something that belongs in any handgun collection. It is one of the few guns out there that you can shoot different rounds with without having to change out barrels or anything like that. Also, both .38 Special and .357 Magnum ammo is easy to find almost everywhere, and are both great calibers. 

If one could only own one gun, a Smith & Wesson L frame revolver with a four inch barrel chambered in .357 Magnum would be my choice.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Also take a look at the Ruger GP100 for a very comfortable 357 magnum revolver. Also if you like single action revolvers, the Ruger Blackhawks and Vaqueros are very nice.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a GP100...My nephew has the 686 Smith...Both are very nice...I have not shot his smith only dry fired it...The smith trigger FEELS a little sweeter...Both guns feel very nice (trigger) in SA....

The guys where I bought my Ruger told me in their opinion for a range/HD gun, Ruger was the way to go...built like a tank...For carry, the recommend the smith guns...My current carry is a 642 smith airlight .38..

Right now I am not real fond of shooting the revolvers versus my semi-autos....Time will tell..

Willy


----------



## heavyd (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the input. I think i will probably go with the S&W as i always wanted one. It would be a change to have a revolver.


----------

